# PB Sauger- it's getting good!



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Went fishing yesterday morning. Caught about 15 in about 3 hrs. The bite is getting good- but I don't think we've hit the peak yet. All my fish were caught on a white 3" grub, fished real slow. Super light bite too. Here's a pic of my biggest (and overall best).










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

How big was it?


----------



## eyecatchin (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice Catch!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Great job!!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

WOW, that is a very nice sauger.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Nice sauger...Got a couple close to that size the other nite, and a 5lb 3oz walleye...Fished all nite for em but got about 40 sauger and 1 walleye between 2 guys...ended up takin home 16 fish between the 2 of us...


----------



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

been catching them on a chartreuse gene larew Minnow.. nothing big yet, bite seems to be picking up tho


----------

